# Making Dirt soap-?'s



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

OK, got my order in for the dirt EO. Now I need to ask something that just occurred to me. I want to make my son & SIL the stuff they wash their clothes in, but I wondered if my usual detergent recipe would work or the baking soda would take the dirt odor away? I was going to use that instead of making a bar soap and grating it, but now I don't know. Is this a stupid question, a "blond" or "senior" moment, or what?:hammer:


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

That is to funny! I was just wondering this myself the other day. So no matter what kind of a moment you are having you are not alone. I would make up a batch of laundry detergent and see, it should work just fine.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Well...I'll let you know. I guess nobody else knew, either, or thought the question just too dumb to answer. If so, SORRY! We may be all alone out here!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be wrong here, but I am not sure this will work well for hunters. Just because it smells like dirt to us, does not mean that the deer & other animals will feel the same. FO's are manufactured scents, and the critters may be able to tell that.

Let me know what you hunters have to say after they have used it.

I have used anise EO for both hunters & fisherman for soaps. The scent of anise is suppose to overpower the human scent.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm with you Tinker. When Paul goes trapping, he wears special gloves (that will be handling the traps, et al) that are never washed and never scented with artificial scents.

Anise EO is a sweet scent that attracts some animals (like deer).


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I had been thinking about using the Anise EO instead of the dirt next time I make a batch does it cold process well?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Anise is a very strong EO. I use it at .3 oz per pound oil


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I get it now. I was wondering why anyone would want dirt soap.  Guess you can tell I'm not a hunter.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

So why do these avid hunters go to all the trouble and expense of buying and using ONLY dirt scented detergents, laundry sheets, etc.? My SIL gets deer, elk, turkeys, and on and on every hunting season. Those store bought ones have to be made using something. He is SO particular with his hunting get-up. And he doesn't wash often, but it does get washed with his store stuff. What would be the purpose of the dirt scent if not for that? I personally don't like that smell at all, seems it would be useless for anything else. Now I've got this oil and don't know whether to proceed or not. Or how. May have just wasted my few $'s. hmmmm...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I know there are products sold to hunters for washing clothers & body that are crazy expensive, but I'm not sure what kind of scent they are using in their product. I know there is something that is suppose to attract bucks that has deer urine in it! yuck!!!!! Maybe there stuff has gone through a lot of R & D, and that is why it is so pricy. Than again, it may be the same stuff you have. Since you have already bought it, go ahead and give it a try--what have you got to loose? If it doesn't work, you will still have some nice handmade soap to use.


----------

